# ICS DSP Manager Doesn't Work - Any Fixes?



## ilikenwf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm running AOKP b36, but DSP Manager hasn't worked in ages. The last time I remember a working DSPManager was back when the camera still didn't work on CM9 or AOKP with the Droid2.

That being said, I've looked around, and found no real info except for maybe a couple of commits in the DSPManager git repo that could've potentially broken it, and also have found reason to believe that it may be because we're not running a CM kernel (which is still impossible) that causes it not to work.

I'm posting to try and get a handle on this issue, figure it out, and fix it for all the D2/DX/D2G users out there. DSPManager is so far the best EQ I've found/seen.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Revert to a rom that doesn't have hwa patches. As far as I can tell, it crashes consistantly in portrait, but will load and crash in landscape. CM9 latest.

Edit: EGL is definitely crashing hard on memory allocation. It has to do with the DSP graph being drawn. Will post a logcat of this crash later today.


----------



## ilikenwf (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought the HWA patches were kernel only...I guess you mean enabling stuff in build.prop? I'd like to have HWA working.

Portrait/Landscape no crashes (I build my own AOKP rom with a lot of stuff stripped out), and I'm using the latest ICS git from CM9's DSPManager repo...Headphones just don't show up as an option to tweak.

Whatever the case, all our problems go back to our needing a way of loading our own kernels.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

ilikenwf said:


> I thought the HWA patches were kernel only...I guess you mean enabling stuff in build.prop? I'd like to have HWA working.
> 
> Portrait/Landscape no crashes (I build my own AOKP rom with a lot of stuff stripped out), and I'm using the latest ICS git from CM9's DSPManager repo...Headphones just don't show up as an option to tweak.
> 
> Whatever the case, all our problems go back to our needing a way of loading our own kernels.


Hw accel for us is currently making the framework and system/core pacakges use our gpu correctly. There's no modification to the kernel layer yet.

If it doesn't crash, the hwa is not an option on your current rom. Headphones shows up in CM9 as 'Headset'.

And not really... all our problems go back to Motorola's hardware choices and software practices.


----------



## ilikenwf (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry to necrobump, but this still happens. Modifying the settings for "headset" does nothing. Ideas?


----------

